# These are the top ten countries to live in. Do you.. agree?



## Marc_LFD (May 30, 2022)

https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/rankings

Includes, of course: U.S., U.K., Canada, Australia, and New Zealand.

I can't say I'm surprised with the top ten countries, but maybe, the lesser known countries (and islands) may eventually become desirable to live in as Western ones become overpopulated.


----------



## Shubshub (May 30, 2022)

Surprised that the US is considered one of the top ten countries in 2022
My picks would be

1. New Zealand
2. Australia
3. Canada
4. UK
5. Japan
6. Ireland
7. Netherlands
8. Germany
9. France
10. Italy


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 30, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> Surprised that the US is considered one of the top ten countries in 2022
> My picks would be
> 
> 1. New Zealand
> ...


Why would you place AU/NZ so high?


----------



## Shubshub (May 30, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Why would you place AU/NZ so high?


Because that is where I live (New Zealand)


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2022)

In comes all the U.S. haters

USA USA USA


----------



## CMDreamer (May 30, 2022)

SG854 said:


> In comes all the U.S. haters
> 
> USA USA USA


Most U.S. haters already live in the U.S.


----------



## SG854 (May 30, 2022)

CMDreamer said:


> Most U.S. haters already live in the U.S.


Internalized Hatred


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 30, 2022)

I think the most enticing countries are Ireland, England, France, Netherlands, Germany, Switzerland, Austria, Czechia, Slovenia, Japan.


----------



## catlover007 (May 30, 2022)

SG854 said:


> In comes all the U.S. haters
> 
> USA USA USA


honestly yeah, I'm glad I don't live in the USA.

It's terrible on so many levels, but a big part of it is it's political system. It's just completely broken. First past the goal post, gerry mandering, voter discrimination, the prison system, the surpreme court judges having their seat for life time, .... It all works together to create a system where there're only two parties: the conservatives (with progressive tendencies) and the more conservatives (with facist tendencies) and just a worse outcome for everyone unless you're rich or a christian fundamentalist.

I'm absolutely not saying everything's perfect here in Germany or western Europe in general, but it's a heck of a lot better.


----------



## KennyAtom (May 30, 2022)

Surprised how the US is only 6th.

We can own guns, that's a insta 1st place in my book.


----------



## Viri (May 30, 2022)

catlover007 said:


> voter discrimination


Huh?


----------



## Hanafuda (May 30, 2022)

Depends on how much money you have.


----------



## Shubshub (May 31, 2022)

SG854 said:


> In comes all the U.S. haters
> 
> USA USA USA


Thank you for making it so easy though


----------



## SG854 (May 31, 2022)

Shubshub said:


> Thank you for making it so easy though


U.S. is an easy country to like


----------



## Shubshub (May 31, 2022)

SG854 said:


> U.S. is an easy country to like


I guess if you're okay with Uncontrolled Mass Shootings, Skyrocketing Healthcare Costs and a Government that Gaslights its own Citizens on the Daily then sure its a fantastic country


----------



## Viri (May 31, 2022)

Hanafuda said:


> Depends on how much money you have.


This. A lot of those high up countries are expensive as fuck to live in.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 31, 2022)

Hmm... In all fairness, i mostly agree. The us often hits world news in a negative way, but that's obviously the exception rather than the rule. If gun deaths aren't included in the metric, I'd knock them down some notches, though. 

My real wondering is why the uk is still there. The way i see it, their brexit endeavor is economical suicide in the long run. Perhaps they're currently still running on momentum, but i honestly think it'll become a tough pave to make a living in the near future. 





Hanafuda said:


> Depends on how much money you have.


... And that's why the average(or better: the median) wage of a country matters in the process. At least, that's how I understand the metrics.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (May 31, 2022)

@Hanafuda @Taleweaver


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 1, 2022)

Honestly I am surprised Sweden is so far behind while Germany is friggin number 3 on the list. They still censor the hell out of their shit over there still right?


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2022)

US is kind of a shithole, shocked it made it on the list


----------



## Milenko (Jun 2, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> Why would you place AU/NZ so high?


Because they're the literal opposite of America


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 2, 2022)

Milenko said:


> Because they're the literal opposite of America


I can't say much about NZ but Australia's government is hard nanny state ethics. I would not want to be in a place like that. Also its the place where most of the country is barely livable and has some of the most pissed off, huge and deadly species roaming about there.

I can't find Australia a comfortable place to live in.




The Catboy said:


> US is kind of a shithole, shocked it made it on the list


Money backed influence and the somehow still relevant illusion of "the American dream" to foreigners still makes it seemingly desirable. 

Aside from these, I do not know why either.


----------



## Milenko (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I can't say much about NZ but Australia's government is hard nanny state ethics. I would not want to be in a place like that. Also its the place where most of the country is barely livable and has some of the most pissed off, huge and deadly species roaming about there.
> 
> I can't find Australia a comfortable place to live in.


I'm guessing you only know Australia from the internet or TV, we kept covid at bay until the start of this year thanks to our approach and I've never been threatened by an animal or insect lmao it's a big troll on the gullible


----------



## Viri (Jun 2, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> US is kind of a shithole, shocked it made it on the list


Like a lot of countries, depends on the area. There are nice areas in the US, then there's shit holes like Chicago, Detroit, St. Louis, Compton. Even my shit hole city has nice places in it, but it has lots of "no go zones".


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Money backed influence and the somehow still relevant illusion of "the American dream" to foreigners still makes it seemingly desirable.
> 
> Aside from these, I do not know why either.


A lot of people don’t seem to realize that the US is often either the direct or indirect cause for most of their countries’ problems. A good chunk of the countries with issues are often linked to the US either overthrowing their government or attempting to overthrow their government. Or the US blocking trade and aid to their country. There also the US typically siding with literal war criminals, that always end up taking the country over. The Middle East and Central/South America are completely fucked almost entirely because of the US. That’s just the external issues and not even talking about how the US treats anyone who isn’t a Cishet White dude and even they seem to have a rough time if they aren’t upper middle class.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 2, 2022)

@The Catboy I disagree, the US have an influence in many of those situations, but they're not the cause. The situation would possibly be equivalent or worse without american intervention. Like the invasion of Ukraine, who's being helped in resources, or occupation of territories in the Pacific by China, that are being protected through hard power diplomacy, and the defeat of Daesh that prevented them forming a state.


----------



## KennyAtom (Jun 2, 2022)

The US isn't that bad, it's overblown how bad it is.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @The Catboy I disagree, the US have an influence in many of those situations, but they're not the cause. The situation would possibly be equivalent or worse without american intervention. Like the invasion of Ukraine, who's being helped in resources, or occupation of territories in the Pacific by China, that are being protected through hard power diplomacy, and the defeat of Daesh that prevented them forming a state.


Ukraine is complicated because of history involving NATO and other world powers that basically didn’t help the situation. The US was involved in many issues leading up to the war, so support kind of feels hollow. Areas like the Middle East and Central America were either caused or worsened by the US. Democratically elected governments being overthrown by CIA made issues worse. The CIA selling weapons, drugs, government secrets, and military training is a problem that made things worse. There also the issue with the US basically making any country with oil a far worse place.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 2, 2022)

@The Catboy NATO is a protective alliance created to unite the strength of the european states in their defense against invasion by Russia/Soviet Union.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 2, 2022)

usnews lists US on a top 10 list? Make sense


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 2, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @The Catboy NATO is a protective alliance created to unite the strength of the european states in their defense against invasion by Russia/Soviet Union.


I am aware but there’s issues that they either created or made worse. I am not holding the US accountable for all of their actions but I am saying the US didn’t help in the situation that lead up to all of this. But that’s more issues going outside of the point I was trying to make. The point more or less being that the US hasn’t been the best when it comes to many international relationships


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 2, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @The Catboy NATO is a protective alliance created to unite the strength of the european states in their defense against invasion by Russia/Soviet Union.


NATO and its allies have caused more harm than good to innocent people.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 2, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> NATO and its allies have caused more harm than good to innocent people.



That's subjective, but I disagree. NATO never intervened in any situation other than defensive or training.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 2, 2022)

Missing the green Places from Scotland and Ireland.....


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Jun 2, 2022)

Milenko said:


> I'm guessing you only know Australia from the internet or TV, we kept covid at bay until the start of this year thanks to our approach and I've never been threatened by an animal or insect lmao it's a big troll on the gullible


I said nothing about covid, I said your country has a terrible Nanny state mentality

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_banned_video_games_in_Australia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_in_Australia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_censorship_in_Australia

My country may suck ass in a lot of ways, and I can proudly admit that it does suck in a lot of ways. But our government does not come down so hard on us that its internet censorship policies can be almost a comparison of China's "great firewall" in the making.

Also no, your ecosystem there is pretty wack yo, We do not have some of the deadliest spiders in the world over here nor koalas and shit like that. Your ecosystem is very much aggressive against its inhabitants. 



The Catboy said:


> A lot of people don’t seem to realize that the US is often either the direct or indirect cause for most of their countries’ problems. A good chunk of the countries with issues are often linked to the US either overthrowing their government or attempting to overthrow their government. Or the US blocking trade and aid to their country. There also the US typically siding with literal war criminals, that always end up taking the country over. The Middle East and Central/South America are completely fucked almost entirely because of the US. That’s just the external issues and not even talking about how the US treats anyone who isn’t a Cishet White dude and even they seem to have a rough time if they aren’t upper middle class.


US and more so Corporate entities as well. Its a mixed bag of shit.



Dark_Phoras said:


> @The Catboy NATO is a protective alliance created to unite the strength of the european states in their defense against invasion by Russia/Soviet Union.


It was a combination of the potential threat of the SU coming to relevance and the active prevention of what everyone had to deal with just a few years prior with World War 2. NATO is pretty much put in place so that if someone tries to invade a country in the EU again, they will immediately be met with a shitstorm with the power of several countries. 

Honestly I wonder if somehow Taiwan gets in the middle of it at some point, because that has grounds to be an insane shitstorm in itself come long run.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 3, 2022)

Nice, canada #1 
Btw, personally, i'm suprised AUSTRALIA made it on the list
I mean, there's danger everywhere in this country, everything's deadly there, the tinyest insect/spider could easily kill you
It's the same in canada i'd say, with bear and wolves, but you see them coming from far at least, in australia, you never know where the dangers are...


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Btw, personally, i'm suprised AUSTRALIA made it on the list
> I mean, there's danger everywhere in this country, everything's deadly there, the tinyest insect/spider could easily kill you



Do you come from the land down under?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 5, 2022)

German women in major cities are afraid to go out alone at night. Chinese women are not. Germany got a security rating 65 or something and China of around 6.

The list is very subjective.

Also, since most of the countries in the list were built by Europeans, one might raise the question of white supremacy...


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 5, 2022)

Canada with it power-hungry dictator? na


----------



## Axido (Jun 5, 2022)

KennyAtom said:


> Surprised how the US is only 6th.
> 
> We can own guns, that's a insta 1st place in my book.


The problem with the US is not that oneself can own guns, but that everyone else can, too.
I probably speak for a good few of my fellow Germans by saying that the bad thing about the German Autobahn is not that it exists, but that everyone can use it.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Canada with it power-hungry dictator? na


Dictator? In Canada?
Don't make me laugh
I don't like Trudeau AT ALL, but he is FAR from being a dictator
Go in North Korea, in China or in Russia if you want to see a real dictator


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Marc_78065 said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-countries/rankings
> 
> Includes, of course: U.S., U.K., Canada, Australia, and New Zealand.
> 
> I can't say I'm surprised with the top ten countries, but maybe, the lesser known countries (and islands) may eventually become desirable to live in as Western ones become overpopulated.


It is a good list. Alot of people seem to want to go to japan and germany in the last years and they are great countries no doubt.

My argument is go somewhere that has potential instead. If you go somewhere that has potential you can make a real impact of improving things. If you go somewhere that is really nice already, chances are your addition will diminish that niceness.

So with that perspective I have come up with this list:

1. Equatorial Guinea

2. Saint Lucia

3. Sierra Leone

4. Mozambique

6. Gabon

7. Ethiopia

8. Democratic Republic Of The Congo

9. Central African Republic

10. Cameroon

All great countries with alot of potential.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

@Creamu I'm curious, what makes each of those countries potentially great? Of course, each country has its own strengths, advantages and quirks.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> @Creamu I'm curious, what makes each of those countries potentially great? Of course, each country has its own strengths, advantages and quirks.


They have great potential. Thats what makes them great.

The japanese people for example, a very coherent, intelligent, cultured people that has refined their country in a way that attratcs large numbers of people all across the world. Going there with the idea of improving things might be overly optimistic.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jun 5, 2022)

That is a good question, honestly.

Countries considered 2nd/3rd world countries and any uninhabited islands could have real potential as everyone flocks to Western countries.

In Latin American countries, a lot of its population, specifically those of European ancestry have decided (as long as they can afford to) to return to their European homeland as things in Brazil, Colombia, Mexico, Equator, etc weren't working for them and the violence likely played an important factor, too.

Mexico (previously called "New Spain") is a wonderful country, but I'd never risk visiting because its own govt is powerless against the cartels that run the country. I honestly can't imagine what it's like to live in Mexico.

Remember that video when the Mexican police captured El Chapo's son? You could even hear shooting in the background, and despite that at that moment everything went calmly as possible, chaos installed afterwards.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> They have great potential. Thats my point.



I wonder if you really know the realities of those countries, or if you just googled African Countries and took some names. Which would mean you don't know what you're talking about and you have no credibility.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> I wonder if you really know the realities of those countries, or if you just googled African Countries and took some names. Which would mean you don't know what you're talking about and you have no credibility.


No I looked at data that was indicative for potential. It is not a random list. Do I really know the reality of those countries? I would argue this agrument could be raised against this whole thread.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> They have great potential. Thats what makes them great.
> 
> The japanese people for example, a very coherent, intelligent, cultured people that has refined their country in a way that attratcs large numbers of people all across the world. Going there with the idea of improving things might be overly optimistic.


Going to a country in order to improve it makes one sound arrogant. I´m sure you love to invite guests to your home who tell you how to improve your home and family life.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Going to a country in order to improve it makes one sound arrogant. I´m sure you love to invite guests to your home who tell you how to improve your home and family life.


Im sure the japanese wouldnt mind people who are concerned about, whether they make the country more nice or not. The question of arrogance is more related to miscalculating on that point.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> No I looked at data that was indicative for potential. It is not a random list. Do I really know the reality of those countries? I would argue this agrument could be raised against this whole thread.



Instead of elaborating on your point, you use vague expressions that mean nothing and could be applied to any situation, and you question the credibility of everyone else.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> Instead of elaborating on your point, you use vague expressions that mean nothing and could be applied to any situation, and you question the credibility of everyone else.


Sorry I cant follow your train of thought here.

Look, if you think you have a better list of countries with great potential, post it and we can discuss.


----------



## Dark_Phoras (Jun 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Sorry I cant follow your train of thought here.



You share no train of thought whatsoever. You just write whatever opinion and assume it's valid. That's why I asked you to elaborate, but you refused. Hence, I don't care about what you have to say next.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Dark_Phoras said:


> You share no train of thought whatsoever. You just write whatever opinion and assume it's valid. That's why I asked you to elaborate, but you refused. Hence, I don't care about what you have to say next.


It's a practical approach, but you might end up missing interesting discussions.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Since I was critiqued for my list I want to change it a little bit:

1. Equatorial Guinea

2. Saint Lucia

3. Sierra Leone

4. Mozambique

6. Gabon

7. Ethiopia

8. Democratic Republic Of The Congo

9. Central African Republic

10. Cameroon

Honorable mention:
Palestine


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 5, 2022)

Your list contains many dangerous countries.
South-East Asian countries like Vietnam appear more promising. Some companies are leaving China (due to rising labor costs, environmental protection and COVID19 measures) and move to Vietnam instead.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Your list contains many dangerous countries.
> South-East Asian countries like Vietnam appear more promising. Some companies are leaving China (due to rising labor costs, environmental protection and COVID19 measures) and move to Vietnam instead.


Thats a good point. If your safety is of serious concern to you dont go to any of the countries I have listed. I do agree that the countries you have mentioned are much saver. Another thought is looking for completly uninhabited regions.

Another point to consider, if you go to japan for example, and the japanese grow unaccepting of the changes to their country, that can be a tense atmosphere. Another point why I think it is better to go somewhere, where you can make a meaningful contribution or built up from the start. Or even better fix the region where you are from.


----------



## Axido (Jun 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Since I was critiqued for my list I want to change it a little bit:
> 
> 1. Equatorial Guinea
> 
> ...


Constructive feedback: If it wasn't for the stalling with "it's great because it has great potential" and all that meaningless talk in the middle part, I'd have considered this a pretty good attempt at trolling.


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Axido said:


> Constructive feedback: If it wasn't for the stalling with "it's great because it has great potential" and all that meaningless talk in the middle part, I'd have considered this a pretty good attempt at trolling.


Well it might mean nothing to you, but dont assume others feel the same.


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 5, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Dictator? In Canada?
> Don't make me laugh
> I don't like Trudeau AT ALL, but he is FAR from being a dictator
> Go in North Korea, in China or in Russia if you want to see a real dictator


>says is taking all guns no matter what
> took people's money from the banks for protesting  him

Truly the the beacon of freedom


----------



## Creamu (Jun 5, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> >says is taking all guns no matter what
> > took people's money from the banks for protecting  him
> 
> Truly the the beacon of freedom


I saw a picture of his mother close with Fidel Castro. He looks more like him than his own father, might be coincidence.


----------



## nobody123456789 (Jun 5, 2022)

As much as I like traveling in Japan, I do not want to live there. The work culture is too intense. I would not put it up at number 2.


----------

